# Buzzfeed is at it Again



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Buzzfeed; mostly known now for being pretty damn racist and sexist, has published an article about Trump's ties to Russia

Except this article was 35 pages of a fanfiction made up on /pol/ about Trump making people piss on beds Obama has slept in

www.buzzfeed.com: These Reports Allege Trump Has Deep Ties To Russia


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 11, 2017)

Anyone who gets news from Buzzfeed and believes it deserves to sleep in those piss beds.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2017)

All the people in the comments foaming at the mouth believing it amounts to any evidence. I almost feel bad.


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

Buzzfeed made a Trump fan fic. XD I'm done


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Buzzfeed made a Trump fan fic. XD I'm done



Buzzfeed didn't, it was /pol/ that did


----------



## Xandran (Jan 11, 2017)

So buzzfeed has no problem using /pol/ stories as fact god that place sounds like trash.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Xandran said:


> So buzzfeed has no problem using /pol/ stories as fact god that place sounds like trash.


From what I understand it went:

/pol/ creates fanfiction and feeds it to some anti-Trump person in government

Said person shares it with ex-CIA intel guy

Ex-CIA guy then makes a dossier and gives it to John McCain

John McCain gives it to other intel agencies

And then bam


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 11, 2017)

4 easy life hacks! Number 3 will shock you!

1. Insert metal forks into electric sockets to get a jolt of energy!

2. Feeling tired while on a cross country road trip? Make sure you turn your heat on and speed in excess of 15MPH. The heat will make your body feel uncomfortable and speeding will help you pay more attention for cops!

3. Having troubles making friends? Always inform everybody you know that your uncle works at Nintendo and that he gave you *game that hasnt been released yet* so you can play it early. Invite them over and tell them you lost the copy!

4. Tired of having a slow internet speed? Delete system32 and you will unlock internet speeds that only koreans and god can imagine!

Bonus! If your shotgun has a jam, out on the range the best way to fix it is to suck on the barrel will hitting the stock on the ground!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 11, 2017)

Think they'll end up like Gawker?


----------



## Sagt (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> From what I understand it went:
> 
> /pol/ creates fanfiction and feeds it to some anti-Trump person in government
> 
> ...


To be fair, Buzzfeed did say in its article that the documents were unverifiable and contained errors. Also, there's no confirmation that the documents originate from 4chan. That's merely speculation from some media based on some posts made on 4chan. That being said, I have serious doubts the documents are anything but false.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 11, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Think they'll end up like Gawker?


They've already surpassed Gawker.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Lcs said:


> To be fair, Buzzfeed did say in its article that the documents were unverifiable and contained errors. Also, there's no confirmation that the documents originate from 4chan. That's merely speculation from some media based on some posts made on 4chan. That being said, I have serious doubts the documents are anything but false.



The fact that they still published it is an embarrassment. Even places like Washington Post refused to post it because they couldn't verify it.

And to be fair, 4chan's track record is pretty full of shit like this so I wouldn't be surprised it it turned out to be them


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> They've already surpassed Gawker.


Yeah, but I'm wondering if they're going to get Hogan'd.

It was fun watching Gawker crash and burn. I'd love to see it happen again.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a related video from Trump on the issue.






Short one but 100000000% savage and I fucking love it! <3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm a little surprised about how many people are essentially shills for Trump. You don't need to be his white-knights. 
Sergei's account is also incorrect, because the purported dossier of compromising material was compiled and leaked by the former MI6 agent Christopher Steele:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38591382


The way I approached this news was as follows.
- If Russia could collect blackmail material on a foreign leader as powerful as the POTUS, would they? Yes.
- Is it likely that compromising material exists about Donald Trump? Yes, obviously,because enough emerged in the election cycle to demonstrate that.

Hence, whether or not the dossier released on Buzzfeed is genuine, I think there is almost certainly a file of blackmail material sitting around somewhere.


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm a little surprised about how many people are essentially shills for Trump. You don't need to be his white-knights.
> Sergei's account is also incorrect, because the purported dossier of compromising material was compiled and leaked by the former MI6 agent Christopher Steele:
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-38591382
> 
> ...


Thanks for saving me the time mi amigo, although I do think politics is something we should all avoid on the forum


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 12, 2017)

i thought this thread was going to be about the recent casting call put out by Buzzfeed.
Apparently Buzzfeed is making some SJW garbage videos put on by bronies and furries. Just you wait, there's going to be a cringe-inducing "10 questions furries have for normal people" video coming soon.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i thought this thread was going to be about the recent casting call put out by Buzzfeed.
> Apparently Buzzfeed is making some SJW garbage videos put on by bronies and furries. Just you wait, there's going to be a cringe-inducing "10 questions furries have for normal people" video coming soon.



Hey kid, wanna yiff?


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2017)

Frankly, what I despise the most in each in every buzzfeed video/article is this holier than thou tone. That's why I don't read them/watch them at all.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> All the people in the comments foaming at the mouth believing it amounts to any evidence. I almost feel bad.


Keyword: Almost. 

Welcome to the Regressive Left, where we will believe allegations and "evidence" that originated from 4chan trolls. And we will believe our own bullshit.

What's next?

Vladimir Putin eats babies in his spare time? Sacrifices Muslims on a bonfire? Hails Satan in his secret Satan fan club? Donald Trump is actually an alien?

These MORONS keep hitting bottom, but whenever they hit it they keep digging deeper and deeper. It's amusing as fuck watching how deep they are going. Imagine they are digging on a planet that has an infinite size. They've only scratched the surface of their own stupidity, really.

@Fallowfox It's not shilling. It's watching his enemies be utter RETARDS and dooming themselves with their own stupidity and narrow-mindedness. It's fun as hell watching the MSM slowly crash and burn into nothing.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i thought this thread was going to be about the recent casting call put out by Buzzfeed.
> Apparently Buzzfeed is making some SJW garbage videos put on by bronies and furries. Just you wait, there's going to be a cringe-inducing "10 questions furries have for normal people" video coming soon.


Kothorix (a youtuber) has already done a similar video, but satirical in nature.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> @Fallowfox It's not shilling. It's watching his enemies be utter RETARDS and dooming themselves with their own stupidity and narrow-mindedness. It's fun as hell watching the MSM slowly crash and burn into nothing.



I think you are white-knighting for him. It is quite amazing that so many people who consider themselves skeptical and logical in nature are finding themselves jumping to the defense of a man who proclaims that he believes vaccinations cause autism, and that global warming is a chinese conspiracy.

These elephants in the room, which nobody seems willing to discuss, are far more serious and deserving of redress, than the people you describe as the regressive left.

I think a lot of you have been distracted from the real issue by minutia. :\


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I think you are white-knighting for him. It is quite amazing that so many people who consider themselves skeptical and logical in nature are finding themselves jumping to the defense of a man who proclaims that he believes vaccinations cause autism, and that global warming is a chinese conspiracy.
> 
> These elephants in the room, which nobody seems willing to discuss, are far more serious and deserving of redress, than the people you describe as the regressive left.
> 
> I think a lot of you have been distracted from the real issue by minutia. :\


The issue I find with citing things that I will agree are quite ridiculous points of view, is how relevant they are to his agenda in the first place. What a really stupid idea has to say about someone is entirely dependent on how it affects their actions. Trump is not the smartest outside of his re-estate knowledge and economic influence. My grandfather is a well trained (and now retiring) aircraft mechanic, yet doesn't know a thing about global warming and evolution, and resorts to the default positions of people he knows. The important part is what I'm hoping to get out of it. If there was any candidate like him minus the attitude and relative ignorance to certain modern scientific facts, then yes, I would choose them first in a heartbeat.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> The issue I find with citing things that I will agree are quite ridiculous points of view, is how relevant they are to his agenda in the first place. What a really stupid idea has to say about someone is entirely dependent on how it affects their actions. Trump is not the smartest outside of his re-estate knowledge and economic influence. My grandfather is a well trained (and now retiring) aircraft mechanic, yet doesn't know a thing about global warming and evolution, a resorts to the default positions of people he knows. The important part is what I'm hoping to get out of it. If there was any candidate like him minus the attitude and relative ignorance to certain modern scientific facts, then yes, I would choose them first in a heartbeat.



The president elect has been chosen, so America and the world as a whole is stuck the consequences of that choice now, really.
I personally just find it surprising that a lot of people criticise what they describe as the regressive left, while openly ignoring quite serious problems that exist in the president elect, whom they fawn over.

I feel like many of the problems described in the regressive left are manufactured youtube troll comments that lack political relevance too. For example I see people saying 'the regressive left are psuedoscientists because they believe gender is socially constructed rather than biological'.
I really rather doubt many people on the political left actually believe that and I _don't_ believe that the people criticising them for psuedoscience actually care about science at all, because they ignore the resurgence of the anti-vaccination campaign, which was endorsed as veritable by the president-elect.

You know, the pseudoscientific anti-medical campaign that actually has a *body-count*, but who cares about that when there are namby pampy lefties to make fun of?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> I think you are white-knighting for him. It is quite amazing that so many people who consider themselves skeptical and logical in nature are finding themselves jumping to the defense of a man who proclaims that he believes vaccinations cause autism, and that global warming is a chinese conspiracy.
> 
> These elephants in the room, which nobody seems willing to discuss, are far more serious and deserving of redress, than the people you describe as the regressive left.
> 
> I think a lot of you have been distracted from the real issue by minutia. :\


Beliefs ≠ Actions. Whatever the fuck he believes or not doesn't matter if he doesn't act upon them. Same with Pence for that matter.

As for Autism being caused by vaccines.. Would love to see where he proclaims this shit. Video evidence is highly preferred.

Also. It's not global warming. It's climate change. We are just speeding shit up a little.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Beliefs ≠ Actions. Whatever the fuck he believes or not doesn't matter if he doesn't act upon them. Same with Pence for that matter.
> 
> As for Autism being caused by vaccines.. Would love to see where he proclaims this shit. Video evidence is highly preferred.
> 
> Also. It's not global warming. It's climate change. We are just speeding shit up a little.



There is talk that he's about to appoint a prominent anti-vaccine conspiracy theorist to chair a safety review into vaccination, and he has promised to reinvigourate the US coal industry and pull the US out of the Paris climate agreement. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38577861
So obviously this matters. 

Given that the change to the global climate is that it is warming up, global warming is an acceptable description. The only region without a sustained warming is the North Atlantic Sub-polar Gyre, because a depression of the Meridional Overturning Circulation, due to freshwater input in Greenland, has compromised heat transport here. 

The earth's Holocene climate has been remarkably stable and anthropogenic activity presents a very rapid and extreme change, this isn't 'just a little bit extra', our climate system is being changed fundamentally, essentially- because CO2 levels will soon approach concentrations comparable to the Eocene, when the World was a continuous paratropical jungle, even at the polar regions. 

The last time that a change occurred that was this extremely rapid, was in the Palaeo-Eocene Thermal Maximum (PETM), which occurred 55Ma, when the global temperature rose by an average of 5C in only a few thousand years.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The president elect has been chosen, so America and the world as a whole is stuck the consequences of that choice now, really.
> I personally just find it surprising that a lot of people criticise what they describe as the regressive left, while openly ignoring quite serious problems that exist in the president elect, whom they fawn over.
> 
> I feel like many of the problems described in the regressive left are manufactured youtube troll comments that lack political relevance too. For example I see people saying 'the regressive left are psuedoscientists because they believe gender is socially constructed rather than biological'.
> ...



I was religious. The religion I was part of had an increasing body-count spanning almost a thousand years due to ignorance. Had my previous years of spreading my word about a religion with a history of violence, intolerance, and ignorance endorsed a belief with a certain level of ignorance that from even some *modern* standpoints can risk people's lives? Have* I* risked people's lives, or did I just not know enough to be directly responsible? Perhaps I fall somewhere else? I'm well aware of the consequences of certain beliefs, but I'm not going to pin those consequences of the endorsement of ignorant ideas on any particular person until action is presented.

As far as my views, I do have what some would call leftists views, and I'm willing to argue against anything pseudoscientific. My goal in voting was to vote for someone that had the knowledge and urge to invest in American infrastructure and products, and that's what I'm hoping he's focused on, and not primarily on his views on other things that, mind anyone, are always asked from all candidates.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I was religious. The religion I was part of had an increasing body-count spanning almost a thousand years due to ignorance. Had my previous years of spreading my word about a religion with a history of violence, intolerance, and ignorance endorsed a belief with a certain level of ignorance that from even some *modern* standpoints can risk people's lives? Have* I* risked people's lives, or did I just not know enough to be directly responsible? Perhaps I fall somewhere else? I'm well aware of the consequences of certain beliefs, but I'm not going to pin those consequences of the endorsement of ignorant ideas on any particular person until action is presented.
> 
> As far as my views, I do have what some would call leftists views, and I'm willing to argue against anything pseudoscientific. My goal in voting was to vote for someone that had the knowledge and urge to invest in American infrastructure and products, and that's what I'm hoping he's focused on, and not primarily on his views on other things that, mind anyone, are always asked from all candidates.



If Donald appoints conspiracy theorists to chair medical reviews, or lends credence to anti-vaccination campaigns by voicing support for them, then this will cause the avoidable loss of life. 

I don't think people would have been so ready to defend such views if they had been voiced by Hillary Clinton. I think a lot of people are giving Donald a free pass on these matters.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> There is talk that he's about to appoint a prominent anti-vaccine conspiracy theorist to chair a safety review into vaccination, and he has promised to reinvigourate the US coal industry and pull the US out of the Paris climate agreement. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-38577861
> So obviously this matters.
> 
> Given that the change to the global climate is that it is warming up, global warming is an acceptable description. The only region without a sustained warming is the North Atlantic Sub-polar Gyre, because a depression of the Meridional Overturning Circulation, due to freshwater input in Greenland, has compromised heat transport here.
> ...


IDGAF about TALKS. IDGAF about VIEWS. Personal beliefs doesn't equate that they will act upon them. Being skeptical on vaccines doesn't mean he's anti-vacc. Just sayin'. What Trump needs is reaffirming proof that vaccines doesn't do shit in terms of Autism.

Also: Stop linking the MSM. They haven't been trustworthy at all for DECADES. I'd rather trust a pedophile with a child or a terrorist with the launch codes for a nuke.

What I want to see are ACTIONS in either direction. If he does go in the anti-vaccination direction I will stand next to you and criticize him. If he does not I will simply say nothing and move onto the next "elephant in the room".


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> If Donald appoints conspiracy theorists to chair medical reviews, or lends credence to anti-vaccination campaigns by voicing support for them, then this will cause the avoidable loss of life.
> 
> I don't think people would have been so ready to defend such views if they had been voiced by Hillary Clinton. I think a lot of people are giving Donald a free pass on these matters.


Well, that's the sort of issue with being particularly latched to a political side I see, as with any opinion about something that has more than one side. Some people don't find voting as particularly difficult when they aren't willing to question certain things about the candidate they support. There's a lot of things Trump won't be successful in achieving, especially with the downright resentment many government figures have for him. I see a president as an individual, but in their position, it's best to lead the horse in the right direction. Anything enacted against vaccinations won't be done without dispute and due process, and will probably carry a significant opportunity to getting him up to speed on current facts.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I'd rather trust a pedophile with a child or a terrorist with the launch codes for a nuke.



That's too far.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Well, that's the sort of issue with being particularly latched to a political side I see, as with any opinion about something that has more than one side. Some people don't find voting as particularly difficult when they aren't willing to question certain things about the candidate they support. There's a lot of things Trump won't be successful in achieving, especially with the downright resentment many government figures have for him. I see a president as an individual, but in their position, it's best to lead the horse in the right direction. Anything enacted against vaccinations won't be done without dispute and due process, and will probably carry a significant opportunity to getting him up to speed on current facts.


Just out of curiosity, what do you hope from Trump's presidency? You mentioned investment in infastructure earlier but that was something that both Clinton and Trump were agreed upon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> That's too far.


Is it?

The MSM have done nothing but libel, lies, fake news reporting, making allegations/claims without any evidence not to mention defame people they don't like. For DECADES.

I do not trust the MSM at all. In fact, I have negative trust of them. 

They will have to prove they can be a proper source of news again until I can trust them.

Also, I am making a COMPARISON as to how little I trust the MSM.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Just out of curiosity, what do you hope from Trump's presidency? You mentioned investment in infastructure earlier but that was something that both Clinton and Trump were agreed upon.


It wasn't something I was confident Hillary could handle the same way, especially since she hadn't shown many signs in changing her husbands legacy which led to a wave of outsourcing in the first place. Infrastructure? Plausible. Jobs? I don't exactly trust her on that regard.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> IDGAF about TALKS. IDGAF about VIEWS. Personal beliefs doesn't equate that they will act upon them. Being skeptical on vaccines doesn't mean he's anti-vacc. Just sayin'. What Trump needs is reaffirming proof that vaccines doesn't do shit in terms of Autism.
> 
> Also: Stop linking the MSM. They haven't been trustworthy at all for DECADES. I'd rather trust a pedophile with a child or a terrorist with the launch codes for a nuke.
> 
> What I want to see are ACTIONS in either direction. If he does go in the anti-vaccination direction I will stand next to you and criticize him. If he does not I will simply say nothing and move onto the next "elephant in the room".



Typing in capslock makes your comments more convincing.

Could you tell me what the 'MSM' are?

Donald made it clear that he believes vaccines cause autism, openly stating it on his twitter account. Now you're faced with the prospect of the appointment of another man who believes that, to a position chairing a medical research project, which rightly belongs to a medical expert, rather than a quack.

Obviously electing people with very exotic and poorly reasoned views to high positions has some unpalatable consequences.



MadKiyo said:


> Well, that's the sort of issue with being particularly latched to a political side I see, as with any opinion about something that has more than one side. Some people don't find voting as particularly difficult when they aren't willing to question certain things about the candidate they support. There's a lot of things Trump won't be successful in achieving, especially with the downright resentment many government figures have for him. I see a president as an individual, but in their position, it's best to lead the horse in the right direction. Anything enacted against vaccinations won't be done without dispute and due process, and will probably carry a significant opportunity to getting him up to speed on current facts.



To be frank, a person in a role as important as president of the United States shouldn't have to be educated by spoon-feeding as though they are a kindergartner. 

This is the man who claims he doesn't need to attend military briefings to learn about the political tensions that exist in the world because he is already 'too smart', so I have my doubts that any expert is going to make a lasting impression upon his views or policies.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> To be frank, a person in a role as important as president of the United States shouldn't have to be educated by spoon-feeding as though they are a kindergartner.
> 
> This is the man who claims he doesn't need to attend military briefings to learn about the political tensions that exist in the world because he is already 'too smart', so I have my doubts that any expert is going to make a lasting impression upon his views or policies.




www.politico.com: Trump: I don't need daily briefings

He actually meant if something "changes", he wants to know. Basically saying he doesn't need the briefings until new information arises. While simple terms can be clear, he doesn't use them to effectively describe things that need more elaboration...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> www.politico.com: Trump: I don't need daily briefings
> 
> He actually meant if something "changes", he wants to know. Basically saying he doesn't need the briefings until new information arises. While simple terms can be clear, he doesn't use them to effectively describe things that need more elaboration...



Yeah this contains the exact quote: _“You know, I'm, like, a smart person. I don't have to be told the same thing in the same words every single day for the next eight years. Could be eight years — but eight years. I don't need that,” Trump said. “But I do say, ‘If something should change, let us know.’"
_
One_ is_ surprised that he claims he is comfortable delegating intelligence roles to those around, given that he has spent much of his time before taking office insisting that the FBI and CIA are generating fabricated stories about him- a claim which surfaces in the article you linked. 

I think American citizens would be within their rights to expect a leader who is proactive and attends military briefings, rather than waving them off and telling people to come get him if something happens- after all 'I'm like, a smart person'- it's not the committed attitude one would rightly expect from a president.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah this contains the exact quote: _“You know, I'm, like, a smart person. I don't have to be told the same thing in the same words every single day for the next eight years. Could be eight years — but eight years. I don't need that,” Trump said. “But I do say, ‘If something should change, let us know.’"
> _
> One_ is_ surprised that he claims he is comfortable delegating intelligence roles to those around, given that he has spent much of his time before taking office insisting that the FBI and CIA are generating fabricated stories about him- a claim which surfaces in the article you linked.
> 
> I think American citizens would be within their rights to expect a leader who is proactive and attends military briefings, rather than waving them off and telling people to come get him if something happens- after all 'I'm like, a smart person'- it's not the committed attitude one would rightly expect from a president.



I agree, I just wasn't convinced that he totally dismisses briefings all together.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Typing in capslock makes your comments more convincing.
> 
> Could you tell me what the 'MSM' are?
> 
> ...


Some words are in CAPS and you go apeshit calling it "typing in capslock". Sorry, not what I wrote nor what I did. Nor is it invalid, which you clearly ignored.

Beliefs/Words ≠ Actions. 

Did you read what I wrote or did you not? Better question is, did you understand what I wrote? From the looks of it you didn't.

You linked to BBC. I tell you to stop linking the MSM, and you ask what the MSM are. SMH.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 12, 2017)

Trump's appointments for his advisors are kinda scary.


Chief environmental regulator is a climate change denier
There are 4 Goldman Sachs alumni (including the CEO)
Secretary of state is the CEO of ExxonMobil
Senior advisor is Trump's son-in-law
Chief strategist is the CEO of Breitbart
Secretary of Labour is the CEO of Carl's Jr.
Did I miss anyone?

Pence is still amazing though:


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I agree, I just wasn't convinced that he totally dismisses briefings all together.


Oh yeah, no I wasn't under that impression either.

@Lcs Yeah, installing your wealthy friends and family into public offices is rather more the behaviour that would be expected of a leader of a central Asian state like Kazakhstan.

It's pretty odd.



Yakamaru said:


> Some words are in CAPS and you go apeshit calling it "typing in capslock". Sorry, not what I wrote nor what I did. Nor is it invalid, which you clearly ignored.
> 
> Beliefs/Words ≠ Actions.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that MSM is an acronym for the leftist media (which apparently the BBC is part of now?) or something of the sort. 

I am concerned that you're in an echo chamber whereby you dismiss anything that could possibly undermine your political convictions as bias. :\

May I ask that you use the full words, instead of the acronyms, for people who are not in the same political circles as you and therefore don't have this prior knowledge? 

Anyway, obviously people elected this guy for his beliefs and words, his promises and convictions, so saying that they don't matter is a bit of a farce, don't you think?


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 12, 2017)

*M*ain*S*tream *M*edia


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 12, 2017)

I just have to say British newspapers are funny as hell.


----------



## Royn (Jan 12, 2017)

The cake is a lie.


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 12, 2017)

Royn said:


> The cake is a lie.


Yo mama's a lie.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 12, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Yo mama's a lie.


Yo lie's a lie. 

LIECEPTION!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2017)

All I'm seeing here are people throwing stones while living in glass houses. Trump is hardly as saintly as he and some of his supporters make him out to be, but that doesn't make his political opponents or their supporters any better by comparison.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 13, 2017)

This article is a work of Russian hackers. I live here, I know it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> This article is a work of Russian hackers. I live here, I know it


Kappa. God damn Russians. Ruin everything. 


ChapterAquila92 said:


> All I'm seeing here are people throwing stones while living in glass houses. Trump is hardly as saintly as he and some of his supporters make him out to be, but that doesn't make his political opponents or their supporters any better by comparison.


Trump sure as fuck ain't a saint. He does have policies I don't agree on, and there are views I find.. Questionable at best. But if I remember correctly he will change his stance if enough people want change.

It's funny. All I see are utterly retarded claims and allegations against Trump with no basis in reality nor ANY form of actual evidence to back them up with. Claiming you have evidence while providing jack shit is only going to make you look like a complete and utter retard. Going to be fun to see what he does when he officially becomes POTUS on the 20th.


Fallowfox said:


> I'm guessing that MSM is an acronym for the leftist media (which apparently the BBC is part of now?) or something of the sort.
> 
> I am concerned that you're in an echo chamber whereby you dismiss anything that could possibly undermine your political convictions as bias. :\
> 
> ...


I live in an echo chamber? I want proof, mate. PROOF. Not biased, filtered, censored and completely twisted CRAP from the MSM to fit their narrative. The MSM were against Trump from the start. The MSM is just another propaganda machine. It's time for the MSM to die, as they have stopped doing their job, which is informing the public on a neutral way.

Direct sources works great, though. Unedited, unfiltered, uncensored and the whole context of what is being said, on video. 15-20 second clips that has been taken out of its context and a narrative applied to that clip before it's played is not evidence. Which, as an example, is the case of Trump "mocking" a disabled reporter. Another example is him "calling out for the assassination" of Hillary Clinton in one of his speeches on the 2nd Amendment. Plenty of such examples. Those are just the two more "controversial" ones.

MSM is a universally used acronym across the political spectrum. Funny that you've not picked it up, even if it's been mentioned a lot of times before this, not to mention have been used for many years, including the Left.

People say shit they don't mean all the time. Everyone lies. Only problem is, whenever Trump say something dumb/retarded on purpose he KNOWS people like you will take the bait, which you've obviously done. Hook, line and sinker. Which is why he says that kind of crap in the first place. Whether he actually MEANS any of it remains to be seen.

Trump campaigned almost across the entire country. Hillary were practically only coming out to the occasional speech(which, lets be realistic here, could barely fill a coffee bar) and the three debates. Where were Obama and/or Hillary during the Louisiana flooding? Nowhere to be seen. Hillary were off to god knows where and Obama wouldn't even budge from his fucking vacation. Trump? Were at the scene, helping with relief aid and shit.

Words mean NOTHING if you do not act upon them. As for his promises, he can't start acting upon any of them until the 20th. There's a difference between only saying shit and saying shit and acting upon them. Trump's words/promises and his actions are in sync which is why I like him in the first place. The best politician is one who doesn't want to be one in the first place, which Nigel Farage clearly have shown you.

You seem cynical and skeptical like fuck whenever he says he promises/will do something but NEVER question it when he says stupid shit. Why do you have a double-standard when it comes to your cynicism and skepticism?


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 13, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> God damn Russians. Ruin everything.


No wonder their mascot is a furry..


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 13, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> No wonder their mascot is a furry..


I have a motivational for that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> No wonder their mascot is a furry..


Inb4 all the SFW and NSFW art of Zabivaka.

Fun thing is, isn't Zabivaka technically supposed to be a female? At least from my extremely limited knowledge of Russian and from what I've seen so far.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 14, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I've snipped the contents because this post is extremely long.



So, you think that Donald Trump is knowingly lying when he claims vaccines cause autism and that global warming is Chinese conspiracy, because he wants people to take the bait?
But you also believe that his words and promises are sincere?  That's a direct contradiction; you cannot have it _both_ ways.

Perhaps this is why you find my skepticism so extraordinary- I'm not exercising double think and I don't think that typing my points in capslock makes them any truer, or that calling somebody a retard repeatedly will persuade them that I'm right.


I'm not convinced Nigel Farage is the 'best politician' given that he has appointed a science advisor who believes climate change is a communist conspiracy, thinks people with HIV should be rounded up into camps, has repeatedly been repudiated for fraudulently pretending to be a member of the house of Lords, fraudulently claims to have been Margret Thatcher's science advisor and believes that the average homosexual is a promiscuous purveyor of sexually transmitted diseases having '50-100' sexual partners in their lifetime.
Christopher Monckton, 3rd Viscount Monckton of Brenchley - Wikipedia

Nigel Farage is himself currently embroiled in scandals after he claimed he won the Brexit vote without 'a shot being fired', days after a prominent woman opposing his campaign, the Member of Parliament Jo Cox, was assassinated by a Neo-Nazi. Nigel then went on to accuse Jo Cox's widowed Husband of supporting extremist ideologies: Murder of Jo Cox - Wikipedia
Closer to home, one of his UKIP members of parliament in my constituency was suspended after they threatened to murder their opposition, because of their Sri Lankan heritage: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-2015-england-32595003

I think you are just being willfully ignorant about the problems on the new political right. Sticking your head in the sand won't remedy these issues.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 14, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> So, you think that Donald Trump is knowingly lying when he claims vaccines cause autism and that global warming is Chinese conspiracy, because he wants people to take the bait?
> But you also believe that his words and promises are sincere?  That's a direct contradiction; you cannot have it _both_ ways.
> 
> Perhaps this is why you find my skepticism so extraordinary- I'm not exercising double think and I don't think that typing my points in capslock makes them any truer, or that calling somebody a retard repeatedly will persuade them that I'm right.
> ...


Yeah, I noticed that as well:



Yakamaru said:


> Beliefs/Words ≠ Actions.





Yakamaru said:


> Trump's words/promises and his actions are in sync which is why I like him in the first place.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2017)

I notice this thread went strangely quiet.


----------



## Alex K (Jan 23, 2017)

Feeding bees isn't even possible...why feed them? They already make all the honey they need on their own. Just let em bee


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Jan 24, 2017)

buzzfeed is one of the worst. Also, their website is absolute shit.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 25, 2017)

Donald Trump: 'We will build Mexico border wall'

I was hoping he would abandon this once he got into office but apparently not.


----------



## modfox (Jan 25, 2017)

elect a fox as president ---- problem solved


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 25, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Donald Trump: 'We will build Mexico border wall'
> 
> I was hoping he would abandon this once he got into office but apparently not.


The link doesn't work. Do you think they erased the article ?


----------



## Sagt (Jan 25, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> The link doesn't work. Do you think they erased the article ?


Fixed, I messed up the link initially.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> elect a fox as president ---- problem solved


Well, the one we have _now_ is orange. Does that count?


----------



## modfox (Jan 25, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Well, the one we have _now_ is orange. Does that count?


but he is human


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 25, 2017)

modfox said:


> but he is human


So he says. i can hear it now:
"Oi am a human being. Some would say oi'm the MOST human. There is no human on this Earf who is more human than oi am."


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Donald Trump: 'We will build Mexico border wall'
> 
> I was hoping he would abandon this once he got into office but apparently not.


He said he were gonna build the wall. And now he's doing it.

A video you should watch that I highly recommend.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2017)

@Yakamaru  Are you even going to reply to the revelation that you think the people who believe Trump is sincere about his bad suggestions are silly, but that you like Trump because he is 'a man of his word' ?

More than 1 user spotted that you had made a direct contradiction here. Is this how you response to people pointing out flaws in your arguments? Ignoring them and pretending they didn't happen.



PlusThirtyOne said:


> So he says. i can hear it now:
> "Oi am a human being. Some would say oi'm the MOST human. There is no human on this Earf who is more human than oi am."



Donald previously sued Bill Maher for* $5m *for alleging that he was  half Orangutan and joking that he would donate $5m to charity if Donald released his birth certificate to prove he was human.
(this was at the time Donald was accusing Obama of being born in Africa and demanding he release his birth certificate)

Donald insisted that he didn't believe Bill was joking, before withdrawing his lawsuit 8 weeks later.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> @Yakamaru  Are you even going to reply to the revelation that you think the people who believe Trump is sincere about his bad suggestions are silly, but that you like Trump because he is 'a man of his word' ?
> 
> More than 1 user spotted that you had made a direct contradiction here. Is this how you response to people pointing out flaws in your arguments? Ignoring them and pretending they didn't happen.


It's not a contradiction. What is good and bad is subjective.What you don't like I might and vice versa.

Again, everyone lies. Everyone says shit they don't mean. There's a SLIGHT difference between talking shit and making a promise. Also, did it ever occur to you that maybe, just maybe, he may make jokes that you don't like?

So far he's already telling the TPP to fuck off, sacked every ambassador, told the EPA to go fuck itself, saved/prevented 1.3 million jobs from being lost and made a bill to leave the UN. Oh, and he's already setting in motion to build the wall.

The old fuck works FAST. He said he were gonna drain the swamp and fix shit, but this is going at a faster pace than I anticipated.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 25, 2017)

I get banned for two weeks and this shit still goes on


----------



## Sagt (Jan 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> He said he were gonna build the wall. And now he's doing it.
> 
> A video you should watch that I highly recommend.


An interesting guy but there are some things that I strongly disagree with him about.

The thing that bothered me most was that he suggested that mexican immigrants have no positive impacts for the USA or Mexico. This is untrue though:

High birth rates of Mexicans within the USA are helping to slow down the effects of an ageing population
Goods and services are cheaper to produce for firms and cheaper to buy for consumers
Many businesses need cheap labour to stay competitive and would otherwise go out of business
They also require goods and services just like you and I, so they innately create jobs by just consuming items.
They pay taxes despite not being eligible for taxpayer funded programs
Mexican workers can make larger amounts of money in the USA and then send some of their money back to their families in Mexico
Immigrants are twice as likely to start a business than natural born Americans
A few other things I'd like to mention: More Mexican-born migrants leave the USA for Mexico than enter the USA these days. Also, of the illegals that do enter the country, about 40-50% enter by overstaying their visas. The wall, that has an estimated cost of approximately $16 billion to $25 billion has no effect on these immigrants.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Jan 25, 2017)

I just came here to say... someone on my Facebook called Trump a "silly cheeto" earlier and I lost it.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 25, 2017)

aloveablebunny said:


> I just came here to say... someone on my Facebook called Trump a "silly cheeto" earlier and I lost it.


What a dingleberry


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's not a contradiction. What is good and bad is subjective.What you don't like I might and vice versa.
> 
> Again, everyone lies. Everyone says shit they don't mean. There's a SLIGHT difference between talking shit and making a promise. Also, did it ever occur to you that maybe, just maybe, he may make jokes that you don't like?
> 
> ...



It is a contradiction. You said you can't believe people believe what he says, but you also said you like him because he believes in what he says.

I don't think gagging scientists at the EPA, preventing them from presenting scientific studies *that the tax payer paid for* to the public, can be represented as good.
But maybe you're one of those guys who believes in 'alternative facts', I guess?


If I had said I was worried he would gag scientists, 2 weeks ago, you would have mocked me for believing him. Now you are celebrating that he has done it. What's the deal? Are you capable of having your own opinions, or do you literally just think anything Donald does has to be good?

So much for 'draining the swamp' when one installs billionaires with oil connections like Rex Tillerson as secretary of state.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> It is a contradiction. You said you can't believe people believe what he says, but you also said you like him because he believes in what he says.
> 
> I don't think gagging scientists at the EPA, preventing them from presenting scientific studies *that the tax payer paid for* to the public, can be represented as good.
> But maybe you're one of those guys who believes in 'alternative facts', I guess?
> ...


It's not a contradiction. You just don't want to fucking understand the clear differences that I have now stated TWICE.

So if Trump said jokingly "I will now make love with this cactus" you'd take him seriously going by how you've been in this thread, nay, this whole adventure. You seem to have cynicism and skepticism but it's completely lacking when it comes to when people say stupid shit. You don't seem to understand the phrase "everyone lies".

TL;DR: Learn to fucking weed out what's bullshit, satire/jokes, shi

As for the EPA on climate change: They can go fuck themselves. They are pushing an agenda, a rhetoric. You can't please these fucks even if Trump and his administration decided that America are to go full renewable energy by 2020. It will only kill American economy not to mention literally tens of thousands of jobs in the energy industry. Also the fact that the REST OF THE PLANET doesn't give a shit, especially not China or India. Feel free to complain about them, too.

What the US needs is cheap energy, preferably from LFTR's. As it currently stands, because of the EPA, electricity prices are at retarded levels. The US could have clean nuclear and/or LFTR energy if the EPA weren't such stiff fucks about "muh environment". The PLANET is fine. I'm more worried about shit like plastics already creeping into ecosystems, killing off tens of thousands of animals.

The climate is changing, that's a fact. But whether we are an actual factor or not remains to be seen. 

He's draining the swamp alright, or rather, is going to. There's only that much shit you can do in like a week.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 25, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> It's not a contradiction. You just don't want to fucking understand the clear differences that I have now stated TWICE.
> 
> So if Trump said jokingly "I will now make love with this cactus" you'd take him seriously going by how you've been in this thread, nay, this whole adventure. You seem to have cynicism and skepticism but it's completely lacking when it comes to when people say stupid shit. You don't seem to understand the phrase "everyone lies".
> 
> ...




The sorts of things I expressed concern about with Trump were his disregard for the environment. It turns out that I was correct- these were not satire and I was right to be worried.

I don't think that the EPA is pushing an agenda of rhetoric. :\ Come on man, there exists more than enough evidence to show us that climate change is induced by humans.

I can quote you the research. You should start with Barnola et al., 1987, because this was the 'wake up' paper which convinced the scientific community that predictions of climate change made in the 1950's were credible: http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v329/n6138/pdf/329408a0.pdf
The paper uses an ice core from antarctica to show that carbon dioxide concentration and temperature proxies were correlated, which when combined with a physical understanding of carbon dioxides' interaction with infra red radiation, led to the conclusion that human contributions of CO2 would warm the globe.

*Please* base your opinions about science on the scientific research itself, instead of what politicians tell you. Politicians are often no better than religious nuts.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> The sorts of things I expressed concern about with Trump were his disregard for the environment. It turns out that I was correct- these were not satire and I was right to be worried.
> 
> I don't think that the EPA is pushing an agenda of rhetoric. :\ Come on man, there exists more than enough evidence to show us that climate change is induced by humans.
> 
> ...


I don't really like citing Wikipedia on these issues, but:

Climate change - Wikipedia

You seem to completely disregard everything you don't have any arguments against. I'm done here.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I don't really like citing Wikipedia on these issues, but:
> 
> Climate change - Wikipedia
> 
> You seem to completely disregard everything you don't have any arguments against. I'm done here.



Quoting from the web page *you provided yourself*:

_"In the context of climate variation, anthropogenic factors are human activities which affect the climate. The scientific consensus on climate change is "that climate is changing and that these changes are *in large part caused by human activities,*"[66] and it "is largely irreversible."[67]"
_
Even the material you cited yourself disagrees with your claim that scientists don't know whether humans are responsible for contemporary climate change.
I think your comment about completely disregarding everything you don't have an argument against is actually an accurate description of your own behaviour. You are evidently not even bothering to read your own citations. :\


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 26, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Quoting from the web page *you provided yourself*:
> 
> _"In the context of climate variation, anthropogenic factors are human activities which affect the climate. The scientific consensus on climate change is "that climate is changing and that these changes are *in large part caused by human activities,*"[66] and it "is largely irreversible."[67]"
> _
> ...


Ice age - Wikipedia
^ Result of climate change. And we've had 8 of those so far.

Human emissions will delay next ice age by 50,000 years, study says | Carbon Brief
^ Our CO2 emissions have practically delayed the next ice age by 50,000 years, if not more.

From the TOP of my source:

"*Climate change* is a change in the statistical distribution of weather patterns when that change lasts for an extended period of time (i.e., decades to millions of years). Climate change may refer to a change in average weather conditions, or in the time variation of weather around longer-term average conditions (i.e., more or fewer extreme weather events). Climate change is caused by factors such as biotic processes, variations in solar radiation received by Earth, plate tectonics, and volcanic eruptions."

The the main problem isn't our CO2 emissions. The main problem is plastics and shit getting into ecosystems.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 26, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Ice age - Wikipedia
> ^ Result of climate change. And we've had 8 of those so far.
> 
> Human emissions will delay next ice age by 50,000 years, study says | Carbon Brief
> ...





*Read the content you cite. *
Just look at this:
_"Climate change is a change in the statistical distribution of weather patterns when that change lasts for an extended period of time (i.e., decades to millions of years). Climate change may refer to a change in average weather conditions, or in the time variation of weather around longer-term average conditions (i.e., more or fewer extreme weather events). Climate change is caused by factors such as biotic processes, variations in solar radiation received by Earth, plate tectonics, and volcanic eruptions.* Certain human activities have also been identified as significant causes of recent climate change, often referred to as global warming.[1]"*_

That's the complete paragraph starting wikipedia's climate change article. You deliberately left out the sentence which shows you are wrong. :\
Carbon dioxide is specifically identified as a driver of climate change and mentioned* 28 times *in the article.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 27, 2017)

This is the best thing to ever happen. The side that wanted to spin the DNC hacking into an issue about fake news discredited itself by pushing a blatant fake news story. Left-wing media has been merciless on Buzzfeed for bringing them all down with this. It's fucking glorious. The fascism that are SJWs ruined any grassroots movement for the Left, which ended up fracturing Democrat party, and Buzzfeed delegitimatized left-wing media. Burning shit isn't helping either. Big liberal media were ready to go on the offense with Trump but now have to be on the defense because of it. CNN had nothing to do with Golden Shower Gate. he was like 'you're left-wing media? fuck you. you get it, too." 

Serves you liberals right. The book burnings. The racist, sexist, xenophobic double-standard bullshit of the Left. The demand for curbing of freespeech and wanting to institute laws that would jail people for violating safe spaces. The brown shirt behavior liberals by pulling someone out of a car because the driver voted Trump. Or kidnapping and torturing a person because of the color of his skin and his politics. Then the vile apologizing of their behavior. Sicking. you know what else is sickening? The sudden interest of dead children in Syria. The sudden caring of the Putin regime crimes in Ukraine and Syria. Putin along with Assad has been carpet bombing civilians in Syria for, what, two years now? NOW YOU GET ETHICAL? NOW YOU HAVE FEELINGS? NOW YOU CARE? I have no tolerance for hypocrites. If you see a refugee and you supported Hillary or Obama then you should apologize to them for supporting a war that ruined their lives. Same with Libya. You can not be a moral person while supporting immorality or turning a blind eye to it because it's politically convenient for you. 

Don't think the Trumpers won't get it either, but they, and even alt-right, are by faaaar more open to discussion and the exchange of ideas than the regressive left have been ever. Im not sure how this board is any longer. But back in the day everyone was a proto-SJW and lived in a bubble.  Seems pretty chill now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> This is the best thing to ever happen. The side that wanted to spin the DNC hacking into an issue about fake news discredited itself by pushing a blatant fake news story. Left-wing media has been merciless on Buzzfeed for bringing them all down with this. It's fucking glorious. The fascism that are SJWs ruined any grassroots movement for the Left, which ended up fracturing Democrat party, and Buzzfeed delegitimatized left-wing media. Burning shit isn't helping either. Big liberal media were ready to go on the offense with Trump but now have to be on the defense because of it. CNN had nothing to do with Golden Shower Gate. he was like 'you're left-wing media? fuck you. you get it, too."
> 
> Serves you liberals right. The book burnings. The racist, sexist, xenophobic double-standard bullshit of the Left. The demand for curbing of freespeech and wanting to institute laws that would jail people for violating safe spaces. The brown shirt behavior liberals by pulling someone out of a car because the driver voted Trump. Or kidnapping and torturing a person because of the color of his skin and his politics. Then the vile apologizing of their behavior. Sicking. you know what else is sickening? The sudden interest of dead children in Syria. The sudden caring of the Putin regime crimes in Ukraine and Syria. Putin along with Assad has been carpet bombing civilians in Syria for, what, two years now? NOW YOU GET ETHICAL? NOW YOU HAVE FEELINGS? NOW YOU CARE? I have no tolerance for hypocrites. If you see a refugee and you supported Hillary or Obama then you should apologize to them for supporting a war that ruined their lives. Same with Libya. You can not be a moral person while supporting immorality or turning a blind eye to it because it's politically convenient for you.
> 
> Don't think the Trumpers won't get it either, but they, and even alt-right, are by faaaar more open to discussion and the exchange of ideas than the regressive left have been ever. Im not sure how this board is any longer. But back in the day everyone was a proto-SJW and lived in a bubble.  Seems pretty chill now.


The EU were directly threatening Russia through the Ukraine by running a coup d'etat against a democratically elected leader. Then everyone, especially the shitstain that is the narrow-minded and failing Communist-to-be EU, gets surprised, even shocked that Russia reacts the way they did. Yeah, no, the UN, the EU and Obummer the Cuck can go fuck themselves for unnecessary provocation of the Russian Bear, causing unnecessary tension not to mention causing US/RU relations to be even worse than what they were during the cold war and putting the entire region that is the Middle-East in chaos.

The media lied about the Gulf of Tonkin to start shit in Vietnam.
The media lied about Iraqi war crimes to start the 1st Iraqi war. <-- Abrams and Challenger 2's vs severely outdated Soviet-era tanks. ((((Combat tested))))
The media lied about Iraqi WMD's to start the SECOND Iraqi war. <-- Still no fucking WMD's found. On another note, Saddam Hussein is reigning hide and seek champion, beating Anne Frank
The media lied about Libyan war crimes to overthrow Gadaffi. <-- Whose brilliant idea was it to arm "rebels" who gladly bomb and murder civilians?
And now the media lies about shit going on in Syria. <-- I got nothing. Nothing but lies.
The media also blatantly lie about Russians. Hell, even Brexit is being blamed on Russians and Putin now.
If anyone were to carpet bomb civilians intel it'd have to be faulty as fuck intel. Also going to ask to have some evidence of that, as the Russians aren't retarded nor clueless.

Like, what the actual fuck. If anything, the Russians are doing what they said they would: Fight ISIS and shove some real good Russian love up their ass. In the form of penis-shaped bombs, bullets and rockets. And ISIS is losing hard. But somehow that is problematic for the Regressive Left. Because "Islamaphobia™ ™ ™ ™ ™"(Whatever the fuck that means. "Islamophobia™ ™ ™ ™ ™" is a word created by fascists, used by cowards, to control morons) and that Muslims and Islam are "oppressed". From what I am seeing with a wide plethora of evidence and statistics, THEY are doing the oppressing. Throwing gay people off of rooftops, throwing acid on girls because she looked at a guy for a microsecond, stoning "adulterers", stoning rape VICTIMS, mass raping non-Muslim women, having actual rape "games"(taharrush), ++++. The crap the Muslims do to their own is even more atrocious. It's like watching the middle ages all over again, but this time way more bloody with AK's, BMP's, tanks, the occasional STA missile and bombs. Oh, and civilian treatment is still shit on the Islamic side which haven't really changed in the 1500 years Islam have been around.

http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/
^ Love this site. Keeps track of as many statistics, attacks, etc as possible.

We even have morons coming from Western countries go fight for ISIS. Had a Swede from an article who did that to "prove how "multicultural" Sweden were and died after a week after hitting Syria. After shooting at Russian troops. And there are literally thousands of such cases from all over the western countries. "Freedom fighters" they are called. Well, if firefighters fight fire, crimefighters fight crime, I wonder what freedom fighters fight..

As it currently stands, NATO is pointless, as the threat they were made for, the USSR, is long gone. Close to 3 decades in fact. Russia is by far a much better country and doesn't have a hardon for war, quite the opposite in fact. It's far from perfect, but sure as hell is a lot more stable than what it previously were. The UN is a joke. Head of the "Human Rights Committee" in the UN? Saudi fucking Arabia. The biggest shitstain of human rights, freedoms and liberties on the planet. Oh, and don't get me started on their failed legislation on "cyber violence" that Anita Sarkeesian and Zoe Quinn talked about, because providing actual evidence is not needed anymore. I wonder how much more these gits are to tank before they understand that their moronic behaviour and actions have consequences.

The Regressive Left is a fucking joke that keeps on giving entertainment for normal, sane people. It's fun to see reality hitting them in the face with a mace for only to find out there's a bill attached to the mace. For damaging the mace. And don't get me started on "Antifa", walking ironic contradictions who don't even know what a fucking fascist actually is. They are what they claim to loathe. Gotta love that, you know. Especially when the fuckers gets jailed for 10 years when they go about rioting.

"DOWN WITH THE (falsely alleged)FASCISTS, NAZIS, NATIONALISTS, XENOPHOBICS, HOMOPHOBICS AND RACISTS!"
*Goes about beating people up, blocking public transportation, looting and pillaging, being volent towards anyone who don't agree with them, shout and scream at anyone who even have a smidget of an ounce of doubt about their movement, ++++*
And then they wonder why no one is taking them seriously. Apart from the police.

We've had plenty of SJW's, transtrenders, moronic snowflakes and attention whores. Shame you missed a lot of the fun. They still keep popping up from time to time though.

I find the majority of Trump supporters/voters to be decent, hard-working and friendly people who've been fed up with the trash they've been forcefed for decades.

And now it's time for the Regressive Left to reap what they've been sowing for decades: Utter shit.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 27, 2017)

Perhaps you guys shouldn't be so self congratulatory  about how rational you think you are. Yakamaru has shown that he will ignore and censor scientific findings if they don't agree with his point of view, for example. He's not in a position to be gloating about how he's better than the 'regressive left' who ignore any evidence that might suggest their ideas are bad because he exhibits the same behaviour.
Just take a look at the previous conversation @Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs , Yakamaru's cited source he didn't read, and which proved him wrong, or deliberately truncated quotations to make it appear as though they agreed with him. Would you describe this as 'open to discussion'?

If you want to brag about how you are more open to discussion than other people, then you actually have to behave like it- you can't just pat each other on the back and agree everybody with a different point of view to you is a cuck; that's just an echo-chamber. 

The alt right, and the 'regressive left', you guys are both two sides of the same coin. :\



Yakamaru said:


> The EU were directly threatening Russia through the Ukraine by running a coup d'etat against a democratically elected leader. Then everyone, especially the shitstain that is the narrow-minded and failing Communist-to-be EU, gets surprised, even shocked that Russia reacts the way they did. Yeah, no, the UN, the EU and Obummer the Cuck can go fuck themselves for unnecessary provocation of the Russian Bear, causing unnecessary tension not to mention causing US/RU relations to be even worse than what they were during the cold war and putting the entire region that is the Middle-East in chaos.
> 
> The media lied about the Gulf of Tonkin to start shit in Vietnam.
> The media lied about Iraqi war crimes to start the 1st Iraqi war. <-- Abrams and Challenger 2's vs severely outdated Soviet-era tanks. ((((Combat tested))))
> ...



Now that you've gotten that out of your system, can I ask you why you deliberately omitted information about the scientific consensus on human caused climate change from your quotes?

Did you find reality too problematic and need to retreat to your safe space?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 27, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Perhaps you guys shouldn't be so self congratulatory  about how rational you think you are. Yakamaru has shown that he will ignore and censor scientific findings if they don't agree with his point of view, for example. He's not in a position to be gloating about how he's better than the 'regressive left' who ignore any evidence that might suggest their ideas are bad because he exhibits the same behaviour.
> Just take a look at the previous conversation @Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs , Yakamaru's cited source he didn't read, and which proved him wrong, or deliberately truncated quotations to make it appear as though they agreed with him. Would you describe this as 'open to discussion'?
> 
> If you want to brag about how you are more open to discussion than other people, then you actually have to behave like it- you can't just pat each other on the back and agree everybody with a different point of view to you is a cuck.
> ...



Funny. A week ago that I left facebook so I would stay away from politics. Log into this fossil and get into political discussions. 

The alt-right are the regressive left are two sides of the same coin. Both are vying for power and if they had the absolute monopoly on force we would see wide spread death. 

I'll scope the thread out later when I get off work. Till then!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 31, 2017)

Nothing they said about the SJW movement was inherently wrong. I disagree with the Putin stuff. The guy is Stalin-light. I have had to deal with 55 Savushkina Stree since 2013 when the protests started in Ukraine. We should have paid attention to Putin more when he invaded Georgia in 2008 and sanctioned the fuck out of him. But we don't care about issues until shit is in our face. Which sadly leads me to this next one.

BTW, no one gives a shit about climate change because liberals allowed it to be turned into a socialist issue.

NU UH!

Yeah huh. How so? Well. There is a serous issue with pollutants in the air we breathe and when I hear people talk about the ills of climate change I cincede there is an issue that should be addressed. BUT, guess what? Liberals have trivialized the issue through... drum roll! You're going to love this! FAKE NEWS! Yup! The new buzz term that the liberals oh so love now. Soooo many times we have heard that the sky is falling and time and time again the apocalypse is next year. Like those Alex Jones loonies about FEMA camps. Always next year we are getting rounded up. Always next year the world was going to flood from the ice caps melting. Always next year we are going to die. Can you fucking blame them,* @Fallowfox*, that they are skeptical of climate change? And, yes, it's sensible to question climate change and it's contemporary Marxist roots when people that push it push, are, well, Marxist. it's not like it's a secret. Every fucking climate change rally you see there are ANTIFA  flags and with straight up hammer and sickles flags along side those. And hey. Remember that old lady at the Tea Party rally back in 2010 where she had a sign that said "I teabag for Jesus"?  I remember. I remember people laughing about it here. What message did that give off? I'll give y'all a second.

...

That the Tea Party was a Christian fundamentalist movement, even though they said it was about limited government. We all knew better because of their fucking members! You know what message is given off when ANTIFA  flags are flown and the Communist Manifesto is being distributed at a environmental rally? Yup. You got it. I don't need to type. I sure hope I don't need to.

The issue of climate is lost. And, yeah, in the long term we are going to pay for it. But I blame liberals for it and their mission creep.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> Now that you've gotten that out of your system, can I ask you why you deliberately omitted information about the scientific consensus on human caused climate change from your quotes?
> 
> Did you find reality too problematic and need to retreat to your safe space?


All I hear is "HURR DURR MUH ENVIRONMENT!". All of this crap comes from the Left. And they've done a fuckton of lying, double-standards, being hypocrites, give false allegations/claims, shove hoaxes into people's faces, falsely represent statistics, take shit out of context, add their bias to it and then present it, and you wonder why people are skeptical as fuck of what people on the Left are claiming.

Come with solutions instead, that won't fuck over the economy, jobs or the environment instead of only complaining.

On another note: What are your thoughts on LFTR? Liquid Flouride Thorium Reactors?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> On another note: What are your thoughts on LFTR? Liquid Flouride Thorium Reactors?


Provided that such molten salt reactors undergo further R&D to iron out as many of the possible drawbacks as possible, I can see it going places.

...Save the thorium-powered car. The premise behind that is bunk.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 31, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Always next year we are getting rounded up. Always next year the world was going to flood from the ice caps melting. Always next year we are going to die.


I don't remember ever having read anything of the sort; you really shouldn't dishonestly exaggerate for the sake of your point.



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> And, yes, it's sensible to question climate change and it's contemporary Marxist roots when people that push it push, are, well, Marxist. it's not like it's a secret. Every fucking climate change rally you see there are ANTIFA  flags and with straight up hammer and sickles flags along side those...
> 
> ...You know what message is given off when ANTIFA  flags are flown and the Communist Manifesto is being distributed at a environmental rally? Yup. You got it. I don't need to type. I sure hope I don't need to.
> 
> The issue of climate is lost. And, yeah, in the long term we are going to pay for it. But I blame liberals for it and their mission creep.


You're generalising all liberals as communists or a part of ANTIFA based on the actions of a few. Communists and ANTIFA are an extreme minority of people, so you cannot seriously suggest that when you saw a flag of such kind, that it was representative of the rest of us.

In the US, the actual reason why climate change is a continued issue is because of people who deny it or provide misleading information on it. The Republican party is the only major political party in the world that denies climate science and as has already been said in this thread, the current highest positioned member of this party, Trump, is a climate change skeptic. So, if we are in agreement on the effects of climate change and what causes it, then blame the GOP for the lack of initiative on the issue, not liberals.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> ...Save the thorium-powered car. The premise behind that is bunk.


Yeah, no, the car is a scam. With our current technology as it stands the car is pure fiction.

There's a lot of different scams out there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> All I hear is "HURR DURR MUH ENVIRONMENT!". All of this crap comes from the Left. And they've done a fuckton of lying, double-standards, being hypocrites, give false allegations/claims, shove hoaxes into people's faces, falsely represent statistics, take shit out of context, add their bias to it and then present it, and you wonder why people are skeptical as fuck of what people on the Left are claiming.
> 
> Come with solutions instead, that won't fuck over the economy, jobs or the environment instead of only complaining.
> 
> On another note: What are your thoughts on LFTR? Liquid Flouride Thorium Reactors?



You've been deliberately ignoring and editing quotes from scientists in order to give the false impression that they don't think Human emissions are responsible for most modern climate change.

:\ You even distorted your own sources, as if nobody was going to read them to check.
It's odd that you then turn around and say 'liberals are so dishonest'. _You_ are dishonest. You even supplied us with all the proof so we could see you were lying. It's mind boggling. 

Will you finally admit that you have been dishonest and that the scientific consensus is that human green house gases are driving modern climate change?



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Nothing they said about the SJW movement was inherently wrong. I disagree with the Putin stuff. The guy is Stalin-light. I have had to deal with 55 Savushkina Stree since 2013 when the protests started in Ukraine. We should have paid attention to Putin more when he invaded Georgia in 2008 and sanctioned the fuck out of him. But we don't care about issues until shit is in our face. Which sadly leads me to this next one.
> 
> BTW, no one gives a shit about climate change because liberals allowed it to be turned into a socialist issue.
> 
> ...



The last time I checked the Met Office, NASA, NOAA and NSIDC were scientific establishments concerned with Earth observation, climate and meteorology, rather than marxist organisations.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 31, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I don't remember ever having read anything of the sort; you really shouldn't dishonestly exaggerate for the sake of your point.
> 
> You're generalizing all liberals as communists or a part of ANTIFA based on the actions of a few. Communists and ANTIFA are an extreme minority of people, so you cannot seriously suggest that when you saw a flag of such kind, that it was representative of the rest of us.


In your infinite wisdom, what do you think it looks like to the average person when this type of extreme minority, as you've correctly pointed them out to be, consists of the loudest proponents of any group? I won't argue that media coverage is skewed towards giving airtime to strange and unusual behaviour, but it does leave me wondering what sort of damage control, or lack thereof, that the moderates of that group are doing to counter this proverbial black eye.


> Trump is a climate change skeptic.


So sell to him that climate change is a tangible problem with a great deal of economic consequences, and that economic benefits can be reaped from taking action against it. He's a businessman, not a conventional politician.


			
				CEO Nwabudike Morgan from Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri said:
			
		

> You ivory tower intellectuals must not lose touch with the world of industrial growth and hard currency. It is all very well and good to pursue these high-minded scientific theories, but research grants are expensive. You must justify your existence by providing not only knowledge but concrete and profitable applications as well.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 31, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> In your infinite wisdom, what do you think it looks like to the average person when this type of extreme minority, as you've correctly pointed them out to be, are being the loudest proponents of any group? I won't argue that media coverage is skewed towards giving airtime to strange and unusual behaviour, but it does leave me wondering what sort of damage control, or lack thereof, the moderates of that group are doing to counter this proverbial black eye.


I would argue that the equivalent sort of extreme minority for the right would be the alt-right and other hate groups. While politicians on the left generally ignore their extremes, politicians on the right are pandering to the extremes at the moment.

Note: I apologise for using the words 'left' and 'right', but it's the best descriptive word I can think of to broadly describe the two main political sides.



ChapterAquila92 said:


> So sell to him that climate change is a tangible problem with a great deal of economic consequences. He's a businessman, not a conventional politician.


That's a meaningless thing to say, he already knows the facts of climate change.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 31, 2017)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> So sell to him that climate change is a tangible problem with a great deal of economic consequences, and that economic benefits can be reaped from taking action against it. He's a businessman, not a conventional politician.



I think it's very likely people have already tried to convince him with this argument. 
I think it's bad to present questions about scientific theories framed merely as how profitable they are, because what if somebody from an oil company comes up and says they will make you even richer, provided that you reject any suggestions that burning fossil fuels contributes to climate change? 

I think this mindset encourages people to choose to believe whatever they think will make them the most money, instead of what the evidence best supports.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 31, 2017)

I was expecting new notifications about other topics, but no, this still. Yakamaru, you're damage controlling. I'm not bashing you on that, as I've seen even respectable people devolve that way, but Fallowfox is right about the more scientific consequences about the Trump presidency. Most of the benefits of the administration will be seen in the form of industry and recollection of what was the left. I don't personally like Trump, but I think it is necessary that people see the mistakes we made in the 2016 election and that it isn't repeated. I think the U.S. needed a dose of reality, but not an overdose. We should make the best of the new president, but criticize him equally on his choices. As fallow said, echo chambers are pretty dangerous, as evidenced by both sides during and after the election. I hope more people start straying closer to the middle.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> You've been deliberately ignoring and editing quotes from scientists in order to give the false impression that they don't think Human emissions are responsible for most modern climate change.
> 
> :\ You even distorted your own sources, as if nobody was going to read them to check.
> It's odd that you then turn around and say 'liberals are so dishonest'. _You_ are dishonest. You even supplied us with all the proof so we could see you were lying. It's mind boggling.
> ...


Meh, fine. I admit to being dishonest.

There, I've said it.

Oh. Did you watch the video or did you not? You didn't even mention it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 1, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Meh, fine. I admit to being dishonest.
> 
> There, I've said it.
> 
> Oh. Did you watch the video or did you not? You didn't even mention it.



It's 72 minutes long (Although it begins repeating at 59:14, I'm not sure why; is this just poor editing?), so I looked up flibe energy instead. I've heard of the possibility of Thorium reactors cooled by molten salt before, but they all seem to be in the design stage at the moment, so I suppose we'll have to wait to see whether further efforts bear fruit. 

I think increasing the number of conventional reactors is a good idea though, because they don't emit green  house gases and they're relatively small and safe. In general I think that the public perception of risks of nuclear power is disproportionate. Kirk is right that conventional reactors aren't perfect and certainly are not as efficient as they could be, but they're actually still _pretty damn good_, so even if molten salt reactors never get developed, I think it would be a good idea to make more conventional reactors. 

As an aside, Kirk's preamble at the video's start is probably wrong. For example he says that the decay of Th U and K keep the Earth's core molten, but these are 'lithophile' elements, which separated into the silicate mantle of the earth upon core formation; there might not be much of them in the core. (nobody is very sure)
Ideas about outer core convection and the earth's magneto dynamo surmise that convection in the core happens because of heat released as the outer core freezes and forms a coat of iron on the inner core, leaving a light and hot residual fluid which is able to rise, which stirs the liquid outer core and hence creates a mostly dipolar magnetic field aligned with the earth's spin axis because the rising plumes form toroidal loops due to the earth's rotation, and the circulation of the magnetic fluid induces a current, which in turn creates its own field due to lenz's law. 






So in this model the heat to power the helical convection in the outer core comes from the latent heat of fusion released by slowly freezing the outer core. 

I appreciate that even most scientists don't have a good understanding of core convection processes and the magneto-dynamo though, I only spotted this error because I major in geology.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2017)

Fallowfox said:


> It's 72 minutes long (Although it begins repeating at 59:14, I'm not sure why; is this just poor editing?), so I looked up flibe energy instead. I've heard of the possibility of Thorium reactors cooled by molten salt before, but they all seem to be in the design stage at the moment, so I suppose we'll have to wait to see whether further efforts bear fruit.
> 
> I think increasing the number of conventional reactors is a good idea though, because they don't emit green  house gases and they're relatively small and safe. In general I think that the public perception of risks of nuclear power is disproportionate. Kirk is right that conventional reactors aren't perfect and certainly are not as efficient as they could be, but they're actually still _pretty damn good_, so even if molten salt reactors never get developed, I think it would be a good idea to make more conventional reactors.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed it started looping too. A bit of a shame, but Kirk does make some good points.

They already had a successful run with a prototype back in the 50's and 60's(70's?) if I remember correctly. If LFTR takes off it can easily replace current nuclear power as LFTR is safer, more compact, more heat efficient and produces bi-products. Much lower pressure, temperature and you don't need a huge facility just for the cooling system. 

It's all still at a testing stage as you mentioned, but if LFTR have the potential Kirk talks about, you can mount this on planes even, killing off the need for gas. Well, with a couple years of research into it, obviously.

Yeah, you can probably notice that I am optimistic about the subject, because quite frankly, I am. I'm for nuclear energy as it leaves very little in terms of CO2 emissions. Been for nuclear energy for at least 15 years. Combine that with Thorium reactors that eats the waste and produces other shit as well and we have a complete cycle and people don't have to worry about emissions. We just need to get this up and running.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I don't remember ever having read anything of the sort; you really shouldn't dishonestly exaggerate for the sake of your point.
> 
> 
> You're generalising all liberals as communists or a part of ANTIFA based on the actions of a few. Communists and ANTIFA are an extreme minority of people, so you cannot seriously suggest that when you saw a flag of such kind, that it was representative of the rest of us.
> ...




I said environmentalists were ANTIFA folk.  There is actually a name for them which is _watermelon_. 

I bet if you took your time to talk to them and not call them names, like a smug liberal ( I don't mean to be a dick. It's how you come off), you'd probably find more commons ground than you realize on the issue. 



Fallowfox said:


> The last time I checked the Met Office, NASA, NOAA and NSIDC were scientific establishments concerned with Earth observation, climate and meteorology, rather than marxist organisations.



You know what else is a scientific establishment? The Lancet. What did the Lancet do? Publish the infamous (or famous if you're a fucking kook) Wakefield study. It was retracted but the damage has been done  Right now there is a crisis with in the scientific community about manipulating peer review data. It started out with psychology studies and everyone was like "yeah? figures." Then they took a look at the hard sciences' peer-reviews and "shit..." was kind of muttered. Those that were questioned admitted it was done for funding. To what extent it was manipulated and how many were I do know.  I do believe our never ending quest for objective reality will smooth it all out. I do know, though, that government agencies compete hardcore for funding.  I do think you can confidently without anxiety that you feel some skepticism knowing that, and more so when you take into a account that not everyone that works at these places are scientists but appointed or hired bureaucrats with no scientific background at all and are there push papers or lobbing. This does not mean the concept of science is imploding or that peer-review has failed us. If it had we would not have gone to the moon or eradicate smallpox or polio! Did you guys know (I haaaate when people say this! It's actually a stipulation when you hangout with me that you can not say those three words. but fuck it I'll do it this one time) that polio is all most gone! So it doesn't mean the  concept of climate change is false, either, and should be ignored. It does not mean Asshole Wakefield was right. It does not mean Asshole Who Shall Not Be Names was right on his "GMO study" (bait bait). It does not mean you are wrong either one anything you say. But we have to ask questions because we can be led down a path of good intention but have bad consequences at the end. Like here's an example.  While typing this a FB friend made a post about the conflict between heliocentrists like Galileo and Giordano Bruno in particular and the Catholic Church. People don't know this (and I actually learned it in December when I picked up a book about medieval Europe discovering and Aristotle.) but Aristotle was invoked on the Earth being the center of the universe and the sun revolving around us. If you had an idea that went against Aristotle you were in trouble. It wasn't Aristotle's fault. People turned his work into a bible. Had he saw that he have been horrified and condemned it. 

My friend made a fantastic post about it. I would love to share it if anyone is interested. And you can completely disagree with what he said. God forbid you have your opinion. 

And I want to add skepticism is not rejection. It's turned into that. That's its contemporary meaning but it really shouldn't be.  I personally think "rejectionist" should be used instead, but lil ol' me can only do so much to try to seed that distinction in the population.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2017)

BTW anyone seeing that live feed of the UC Berkeley protests of Milo Yiannopoulos speaking? These SJWs are smashing windows and doing other deplorable things in the name of tolerance. A guy with Buzzfeed is showing a ATM being smashed and broken because nothing says you are pro-proletariat then keeping them from the hard earned  money.

Edit:

I see a red flag. Not sure if it's a hammer and sickle one

Edit: They are trying to break into a Wells Fargo. SWAT sure is inbound. They are also playing Rihanna...

They didn't get into Wells Fargo but they got into Chase.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 2, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I said environmentalists were ANTIFA folk.  There is actually a name for them which is _watermelon_.
> 
> I bet if you took your time to talk to them and not call them names, like a smug liberal ( I don't mean to be a dick. It's how you come off), you'd probably find more commons ground than you realize on the issue.
> 
> ...



I'm having difficulty telling what you're trying to argue. I worked briefly in a scientific institute myself, in climate research no less and was lucky enough to get on a ship to collect some measurements in the Sargasso sea for the Bermuda Atlantic Time Series*, so if you want to know what it's like inside such departments I can tell you.

It's just...weird from my perspective, because my work was actually quite dull (I was investigating whether a novel change to a climate model made its representation of variability in the North Atlantic more realistic and, if it did, why that might be)...and then I go on the internet and people think that the guys I was working with are part of Marxist conspiracies or shadowy bureaucratic deceptions.

It's just...completely disconnected from reality. ._.

*bats.bios.edu: BATS


----------



## Sagt (Feb 2, 2017)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I bet if you took your time to talk to them and not call them names, like a smug liberal ( I don't mean to be a dick. It's how you come off), you'd probably find more commons ground than you realize on the issue.


I'm sure I do have some common ground with Antifa and communists since they are merely extreme left-leaning people. That being said, that's the same thing as myself saying that you probably have common ground with fascists and the KKK. Simply put, because we have common ground, it doesn't mean I am into the actually controversial bits of their beliefs. To reassure you of my non-communist, non-militant beliefs; I like capitalism and I strongly dislike any sort of violence.

By the way, I feel as if you think there are way more communists in developed countries than there actually are.


Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> ...to them and not call them names...


What did you even mean by this? I didn't call them any names... The only person who called anyone an insulting name was you when you called me a "smug liberal".


----------

